# Significance of Sept. 25



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomorrow I have an appointment with my attorney to review the divorce papers and sign so they can be filed with the courts. Then H will be served hopefully by the end of the week or beginning of next week.

Ironically tomorrow is our 8th wedding anniversary! Not like we were going to celebrate this anniversary but still, it's a hell of a day to file for divorce! I knew we would be close to this date and tried to get it done last week and I really don't want to put it off even for a day (which would end up being several because of scheduling).

Did you tell your ex that you had filed and they would be served? He knows the divorce is coming. We've been separated since April. He's been "kind" enough to let me file (rather than him file) only because we've both been told there is a benefit to being the one who files. So it's not a secret that I'm filing but I haven't told him it's actually tomorrow. I have a hard time not telling him things. I know that sounds silly given the situation but I've shared things with this man for the last 11 years! Family, friends and my attorney have told him to not tell him I'm filing (fear that he will run out and file first).


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

If you're worried about him filing first, don't tell him until your lawyer says the papers are filed. But, I'd definitely tell him, so that it doesn't set a rancorous tone for the divorce. No reason to surprise and embarrass him unnecessarily....unless that's what you're going for.

BTW, on mine, I told her and she actually waived service (signed and had notarized that she had received the papers, and returned those forms to my lawyer). It set a better tone...not that it seems like its staying that way.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Daisy82 said:


> Tomorrow I have an appointment with my attorney to review the divorce papers and sign so they can be filed with the courts. Then H will be served hopefully by the end of the week or beginning of next week.
> 
> Ironically tomorrow is our 8th wedding anniversary! Not like we were going to celebrate this anniversary but still, it's a hell of a day to file for divorce! I knew we would be close to this date and tried to get it done last week and I really don't want to put it off even for a day (which would end up being several because of scheduling).
> 
> Did you tell your ex that you had filed and they would be served? He knows the divorce is coming. We've been separated since April. He's been "kind" enough to let me file (rather than him file) only because we've both been told there is a benefit to being the one who files. So it's not a secret that I'm filing but I haven't told him it's actually tomorrow. I have a hard time not telling him things. I know that sounds silly given the situation but I've shared things with this man for the last 11 years! Family, friends and my attorney have told him to not tell him I'm filing (fear that he will run out and file first).


As in war surprise goes to the victor if you have gone this far then i wouldnt tell him nothing you never know when the tables will change and people will use things against you that being said I would not say anything he knows its coming 

Good Luck


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

Today is the day. I'm meeting with my lawyer in 30 minutes. It's also our wedding anniversary. I've decided I will tell STBXH that I filed (happening today) tomorrow. I'm sure he'll ask me during the next phone call or text if I've made a decision on child support yet. At that point I'll tell him I filed.


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

So I didn't file on Tuesday...my attorney had some more questions and the paperwork wasn't ready. Now that those issues/questions have been addressed, I have an appointment this afternoon to review the paperwork and if everything is in order, sign and file.

I feel like it's the beginning of the rest of my life. Or at least a new chapter. But it's only the beginning, it's no where near over.


----------

